# I'm new to the community - Just bought a 1998 200sx SE (thread has pics)



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

I took the plunge and bought a new car last week. I used to own a 1989 Nissan Maxima (still the greatest car on the road today), but I found an offer on my 200sx that I coudn't refuse - a dealership was selling it for $6,000, which is $1,500 below the KBB value, so I couldn't pass it up. 

Rbloedow's 1998 200sx SE


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i can smell the new car smell form here...........


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *i can smell the new car smell form here........... *


I'm sure it's just that air freshener that the dealership sprayed in my car


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Love the color, definately a good starting point!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Good Catch and Welcome!!

Im sorry you didnt get a SE-R though.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

welcome 
Nice 200! Love the color


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Good Catch and Welcome!!
> 
> Im sorry you didnt get a SE-R though. *


I know, the SE-r would have been a dream (at least it would have been as fast as my Maxima). Oh well, - maybe one day I'll do a swap when I get enought money


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

damn, love the color! Looks great.. any plans?


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

CLSo1A said:


> *damn, love the color! Looks great.. any plans? *


Maybe some rims - but that's about it. If I ever have the money to do an SE-R engine swap, I'd do it. I don't want to make this car into soemthing that it's not (ie - no mods).


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

I like it! The 200's are fun to drive! Hope youll feel the same.
anyway welcome to the 200 club!


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

instead of the se-r swap.... why don't u go turbo?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*damn only 6 grand?*

Welcome rbloedow, 
You got a heck of a deal on that ride, 6 grand is a bargain!
When I bought my 98' last year it had 31K miles and got it out the door for nine grand. How much millage did your 98' have?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Save those pictures! If you're like any of us, the car won't look like that ever again!! But hopefully that's a good thing! Enjoy it, we have!

Tim


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I got a decent deal on mine as well... 5 grand, 50k, bought about 3 or 4 months ago....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i bought my red one during the summer of '99, for 12 grand out the door, and only with 81 miles, and it definately doesn't look like anything when i first got her......


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Welcome rbloedow from ATOT... err... NissanForums


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Save those pictures! If you're like any of us, the car won't look like that ever again!! But hopefully that's a good thing! Enjoy it, we have!
> 
> Tim *


Thats so true. I only wanted rims too...now I'm up to my waist in mods.  Welcome


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow, looks great!!! Is that a center armrest I see? Oh, how i envy you! Save up for the swap and keep us posted on your mods!


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

psteng19 said:


> *Welcome rbloedow from ATOT... err... NissanForums *


AHHHHHHH! I'm being stalked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Oh well, it's boosts my ego  It's good to see a fellow Anandtecher!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Nice, If you ever sell the armrest, hit me up!


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Nice, If you ever sell the armrest, hit me up! *


NEVAR [email protected]!!!!!!!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*DAMN*

It was worth a try.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

$6,000????... 
umm, Is that not a little high??
My 1997 200 sx se was marked at $4,900, but I paid cash and got it for $4,200... no scratches, dents, engine problems etc...
you have a nice car and color though


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow Platinum200, when did you make the purchase and how many miles were on the odometer at the time?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

again... I got my 98 with about 58k for 5 out the door


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Nice car and welcome to the community.


----------

